# Neons fighting



## djwagz (Aug 1, 2012)

I have some neons and two dwarf gourami's helping get my 75g cycling. neons were the first fish and I was going to get 12. guy said he'd give me 12 and charge me for ten. They were large neons btw. anyway got home and there were only ten. everybody got along and schooled well. went to store about a week later and told they guy about being shorted two fish. he gave me two new ones, but they weren't the large ones. put them in and ever since. everyone is fighting. chasing harassing, will not leave each other alone. I thought I had the bad apple single out but now it just seems to be everyone. the new fish don't seem to be involved but hard to tell. they are not schooling and are hanging by themselves or in small groups. 

anyone know whats going on and if I can do anything?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Neons aren't fighters, they're lovers...


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Have to agree there..never seen them fight..i used to put them in my german blue ram tank to settle the rams down..

Rick


----------

